# Nuova Simonelli MDX owners



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like grinders that are not in vogue. Why? Because quite simply there are quite a few out there that you can pick up for not a lot of money and are just as good. Everyone rants on about Super Jollys but are they that super in reality?

Are there any MDX owners on here (fostered) and if so, what do you think of them?


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I just missed out on an MDX on eBay that went for £70 (though it needed work and a good clean). From what I researched they seemed to be a nice little (well actually pretty big) machine. Easier to adjust than a Mazzer and easier to clean. Would be keen to hear from someone that's using one though


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know it is no endorsement, but they are popular in smaller commercial places. I just think they are a lot of bang for the buck.....and I have 2 of course but cannot sell them on here since someone went out of their way to report me last week......might stick them on ebay


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Taking up the point about out of vogue grinders.....

That is the main difference between Mazzers and most of the rest ....The adjustment. Sure some of the competition have worm gears to get the fine adjustment but that is not good if you need to move between settings often.

The rest then seem to mostly be stepped. The question that needs asking in this case is how many steps to a full rotation and what is the thread pitch on the carrier?

If the answer to these questions is that there are 50 or more steps and the pitch is 1mm then the chances are you can happily use your "bargain" grinder with few issues as it can get you within 1/50th of a mm distance adjustment between the burrs. If you are prepared to accept that a certain amount of faff in sweeping out the exit chute and modding the doser to clean sweep that is.

I asked the question before about comparisons between the makes of burrs and did not get any clear answer so on that front perhaps it does not matter what make of grinder you buy.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> Taking up the point about out of vogue grinders.....
> 
> That is the main difference between Mazzers and most of the rest ....The adjustment. Sure some of the competition have worm gears to get the fine adjustment but that is not good if you need to move between settings often.
> 
> ...


Point taken on board, but, does anyone really need 1/50th mm grind adjustment. I would have bought that it would be impossible to detect a difference between 36/50th and 37/50ths?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Have you got any photos ? I can't picture what they look like , are they similar to the mazzer super jolly ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

I have one of those. Don't know how it compares to anything else as it's the first grinder I have ever owned. But for me, it's easy to clean, doesn't make much racket ,grinds 17g in about 9.5 seconds and is really easy to adjust.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

good stuff @Jonba......I am not trying to say they are far superior to the next grinder but they do seem to offer good value for money.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it possible to tell the age from this serial sticker?

  

heres another shot


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

The 08 maybe?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Probably 2008, serial no 7624


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

espressotechno said:


> Probably 2008, serial no 7624


If it is an 08 it is exceptionally clean! The second one says 10 on the serial but I was led to believe they were both under 2 years old. Not really relevant as I cannot see the age affecting the value really


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

My grinder is a eureka version exact same doser design, body is a little different. Same watts and weight though. My guess is the date of manufacture is on the sticker where the letters AA are so I guess yours is 08 mine says AA 2102-04. I'm fine with it not being the go to grinder, it works and that's good enough for me. Plus I got mine for nothing so I can't complain.

I reckon if you think about it in terms of starting out and buying kit the savings made from one of these over a jolly could mean you have £100 plus more in the wallet for your machine.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I Think your right, in terms of value for money the MDX is greatly over looked, like the jolly if the motor works, the bearings are ok, then this size of commercial grinder all have 63mm burrs running at 1300rpm, so what is the difference? - especially in a domestic setting with very low volume use.

For me parts availability is important as is ease of use, and adjustment - the MDX ticks all these box's.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried single dosing these? I have one without a hopper and am not sure whether just to sell it on as a 'treat' to someone or source a hopper. If I get finished work soon enough today, I might try it out and see what happens. I guess having a loser, as long as there is a weight on top it should be absolutely fine


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Will it fit a lens hood on it? If so sell it with a "stylish dual purpose microhopper"


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Missy said:


> Will it fit a lens hood on it? If so sell it with a "stylish dual purpose microhopper"


Good idea! Presumably I just measure the throat and aim for something close to that?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I guess so. The SJ has an upright bit to mount it on, like a tube. My T80 doesn't so I'm just trying to work out what's best to do with that.


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Buy a waste or pressure pipe fitting glue lens hood to that job done!!!


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

The MDX had an on demand version, I've seen the shoot is a separate piece on a parts diagram somewhere but don't know anyone who's tried it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I measured the hopper throat at a bit under 53 mm. IS this the right thing that I need?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/52mm-3-Stage-Collapsible-3in1-Rubber-Lens-Hood-for-Nikon-Pentax-DSLR-Camera-/311536944430?hash=item48890c852e:g:N-kAAOSwL7VWlgNo


----------

